# Holding a brace?



## pamkim (Apr 23, 2016)

Hello, I've read and read on tips for training a Boer market wether to brace. I love this fellow, but he is lazy! I walk him as if in the show ring, stop and set up then try to brace. He immediately starts backing up so I start pushing him back until he finally "plants" and appears to brace, but I can't get him to hold it. When he does plant I immediately try putting my leg against his shoulder as would be done in the show ring, and it is lost... ugh... Obviously I won't be able to push him backwards in the show ring so should I be trying a different technique? Any advice/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You!


----------

